# Seite für Google optimieren



## zempsit (28. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei meiner Homepage http://www.bike-jura.ch habe ich eine index.php Datei, in welche immer der Inhalt von einer anderen Datei includet wird. Welche Datei includet werden soll, wird dem Script über die URL gesagt.

Ich glaube jedoch, dass diese Variante von Google und anderen Suchmaschinen nicht besonders gut bewertet wird. Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich glaube Google wertet es besonders gut, wenn jede Seite einen eigenen URL-Namen hat. Wie stelle ich das am geschicktesten an?

Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch schon jetzt dankbar!

gruss zempsit


----------



## Flex (28. April 2006)

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_rewrite.html

http://www.modrewrite.de

Und hier im Webserver Forum gibts auch einige Threads dazu.


----------



## placesys (2. März 2011)

Hallo zempsit

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Google indizierte nur meine Top Domain.

Dazu habe ich im Root-Verzeichnis in der .htaccess - Datei folgenden Skript geschrieben:


<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>
# BEGIN Joomla
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>

Damit ist die Indizierung perfekt.

Viele Grüsse
Steph


----------

